# Micro SD Memory Card Questions



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've purchased a digital scanner that comes with a 4GB Micro SD memory card.

Everyone says it's good to have some back-up cards in case one is corrupted or stops working.

I can buy cards from 4GB up to 200GB.

Many say to get an 8GB card, while others are suggesting a 16GB.

While I know I'd never need the biggest cards, are there any real advantages to doubling or quadrupling the memory capacity?

I don't want to spend money for capacity that won't be utilized nor required.

Second question:

I will want to copy the data from the factory card to the back-up card.
Is it possible to do more than one card at a time if I have a card reader that will hold them?
I will be able to connect the scanner to the computer through a USB cord also.

I will need to get a USB hub and external card reader to make it more convenient, but I don't want to get one that has too many features I won't use.

I'm leaning towards this combination based on what I've been reading:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VDVCQ84/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A294P4X9EWVXLJ&psc=1



> Anker 10 Port 60W Data Hub with 7 USB 3.0 Ports and 3 PowerIQ Charging Ports for Macbook, Mac Pro / mini, iMac, XPS, Surface Pro, iPhone 7, 6s Plus, iPad Air 2, Galaxy Series, Mobile HDD, and More





  







https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006T9B6R2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A294P4X9EWVXLJ&psc=1



> Anker 8-in-1 USB 3.0 Portable Card Reader for SDXC, SDHC, SD, MMC, RS-MMC, Micro SDXC, Micro SD, Micro SDHC Card and UHS-I Cards






  





I'm thinking that with an adapter I could have 2 Micro SD cards in that at once, and copy from the one in the scanner.

I know very little about this stuff.
My last scanner was an analog model that didn't require fancy programming or memory cards, but it was bought around 30 years ago, and has now been made obsolete by digital radios.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Look at eBay for SD chips. For what you will be using them for you don't need the faster chip versions, so just let price be your guide. You will find 4, 8 & 16 GB micro SD chips to be inexpensive.

Copying to & from SD chips is just like copying from one drive to another. It's very simple to do.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> For what you will be using them for *you don't need the faster chip versions*, so just let price be your guide.


Thanks.
That's what I was thinking, but wasn't sure since I have no experience with the new breed of scanners, and don't have high speed internet.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

What are you using your scanner for? Pictures can take a lot of memory. Documents not as much. I personally buy at least a 32gb these days. They are not expensive and it is amazing what you can use them for.

I however would buy a thumb drive to back up to. Easier to use when you need the files on a computer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> What are you using your scanner for?


It's a programmable *radio* scanner to listen to fire, police, emergency crews, weather alerts, etc

[URL='http://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/File:BCD536HP.jpg']

UNIDEN BEARCAT DIGITAL HOMEPATROL BCD536HP[/URL]
http://wiki.radioreference.com/index.php/BCD536HP


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's a programmable *radio* scanner to listen to fire, police, emergency crews, weather alerts, etc
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?v...6HP&simid=608029695644861924&selectedIndex=47
> 
> 
> ...


Well that is not the scanner I imagined at all.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Well that is not the scanner I imagined at all.


LOL
I figured as much when you asked about pictures and documents.
It can record and replay audio though.


----------



## Denodster (Oct 5, 2017)

I've never had an SD card fail, solid state media is very reliable. But if you are really concerned about it you should probably get something from sandisk or one of the card manufacturers that has been making flash storage for a long time, as for backups, I would probably just use one card reader, and copy the contents of the card to the hard drive of my computer. Then, in the event of a failure I would run out and get another card to copy the files back to from my hard drive. I would be too afraid that I might lose my backup micro sd card, as they are so small, and while I've never had one fail, I have lost a few... Unless there is a reason you really need your backup on a micro sd card.


----------

